# St. Louis zoo pics reptiles plus



## Missy (Oct 9, 2010)

Had a great time at the zoo. Enjoy the pics


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks, great pix...the Galops look like statues...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 9, 2010)

They do (or are they Aldabras?)! Very cool pics, although disappointing as always to see pyramided torts (redfoots or stars?). I love the St. Louis zoo. I'm always amazed that its free, compared to many other similar-caliber zoos that are expensive, like the San Diego zoo.


----------



## Isa (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics  
I am sure you had a lot of fun.


----------



## Missy (Oct 11, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> They do (or are they Aldabras?)! Very cool pics, although disappointing as always to see pyramided torts (redfoots or stars?). I love the St. Louis zoo. I'm always amazed that its free, compared to many other similar-caliber zoos that are expensive, like the San Diego zoo.



Aldabras


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2010)

Great pics. Thank you. What kind of tort is the one thats hiding out under the big log? It has radiating lines, but its totally smooth.

Whose painted toenails are reflected in the chimp pic? Were you walking around in flip-flops all day? Haha.


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 11, 2010)

Those Aldabras are amazing! I can't get over how beautiful they look, and how LONG their necks are!
Baby Giraffe is ADORABLE!

And Tom, I walk around in flip flops 3/4 of the year  (I finally put them away when it snows!) Maybe that's why I have foot problems...hmm


----------



## Neal (Oct 11, 2010)

Tom said:


> Great pics. Thank you. What kind of tort is the one thats hiding out under the big log? It has radiating lines, but its totally smooth.



I was wondering the same thing. Spider tortoise?


----------



## froghaven5 (Oct 11, 2010)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing. Looks like it was a great day.


----------



## hali (Oct 11, 2010)

great pics x


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, when those Aldabran shells are wet they look like they're carved out of marble!


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics. Thank you. What kind of tort is the one thats hiding out under the big log? It has radiating lines, but its totally smooth.
> ...



I'm no expert, but I thought it kind of looked like the pics in Jerry Fife's Star Tortoise book of the "Northern Indian Stars".

I'll PM Danny. We all know darn well he knows what it is.


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 11, 2010)

It's a Spider tortoise 

Great pictures 

You didn't take any pictures of the giant Yellowfoots they have?

Danny


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for confirming Danny. Good job Neal!


----------



## Neal (Oct 11, 2010)

Tom said:


> Thanks for confirming Danny. Good job Neal!



We need to have prizes for this type of thing and the "guess the sex" game.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2010)

Danny would just win everything!!!

Maybe we could just make him the judge and not a player.

There could be a disclaimer in the rules... "if you know as much as Danny, you are not allowed to play and should instead go invent clean, free energy and save the planet."


----------



## shmily1605 (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow is that a Black Mamba? I want to go there just to see it. I heard last week that St. Louis zoo has one. Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 16, 2010)

Pic #12 - What is that?

Pic #14 - a tuatara (Splenodon)?


shmily1605 said:


> Wow is that a Black Mamba? I want to go there just to see it. I heard last week that St. Louis zoo has one. Great pics thanks for sharing.



King Cobra?


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 16, 2010)

1-6 Aldabra tortoises
7 King cobra
8 Burmese python
9 Radiated tortoises
10-11 Komodo dragons
12 Narrow headed soft shell (most likely Chitra chitra, but not sure of the subspecies)
13 Spider tortoise
14 Looks like a Cyclura (Caribbean island iguana) to me. Not sure of the species

Danny


----------



## Missy (Oct 16, 2010)

Tom said:


> Great pics. Thank you. What kind of tort is the one thats hiding out under the big log? It has radiating lines, but its totally smooth.
> 
> Whose painted toenails are reflected in the chimp pic? Were you walking around in flip-flops all day? Haha.



I believe it is a Spider and LOL that is my toes, I am a flip flop kinda girl.



egyptiandan said:


> 1-6 Aldabra tortoises
> 7 King cobra
> 8 Burmese python
> 9 Radiated tortoises
> ...



Wow Danny you are good.


----------

